# Quad Beam??



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Does anyone know if the low beams can be modded to stay on with high beams? I know the factory headlamp is a dual element bulb and not sure if this can be done with this kind of bulb. I have aftermarket headlamps where I have 2 seperate bulbs and was wondering if this can be done either way?


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Does anyone know if the low beams can be modded to stay on with high beams? I know the factory headlamp is a dual element bulb and not sure if this can be done with this kind of bulb. I have aftermarket headlamps where I have 2 seperate bulbs and was wondering if this can be done either way?


I wish! I did that with my trailblazer. That was a simple plug and play kit though. And it had two separate bulbs


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

I actually just did this to my Cruze today. Installed the upgraded headlight harness and I tapped the low beam wire signal on the relay to my parking lights so my low beams turn on whenever the parking lights turn on, not a big deal for me.. I did this is because I wanted to use my fogs as DRL's so I ran a separate relay to my fogs and tapped the signal wire to the low beam wire and now my fogs automatically turn on as the DRL's instead of the low beams. Now my high and low beams stay on at the same time because the lows don't get shut off and the fogs turn off instead. Hope that was easy to understand lol.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

So parking light switch controls your low beam and headlight switch controls high beam? I think I got lost on controlling your fogs after DRL is deactive due to darkness


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> So parking light switch controls your low beam and headlight switch controls high beam? I think I got lost on controlling your fogs after DRL is deactive due to darkness


Well my fogs act as the low beam so when it's dark it just gets full voltage instead of half. And yes you are correct. Parking lights control the low beams now.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Keep a close eye on the headlamp housings.....as in put your hand on them......You may find the heat starts to melt/distort the reflectors and housings.

All those bulbs trapped in there and operating may exceed the design limits for heat.

Rob


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

What relay you use to run to your fogs. You have any pics of this mod. I think I may do the same if you dont mind.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> What relay you use to run to your fogs. You have any pics of this mod. I think I may do the same if you dont mind.


I used this relay: H11 880 Relay Wiring Harness for HID Conversion Kit Add on Fog Lights LED DRL | eBay

Ill try and get some shots of what I did when I get home from work.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok I get what ya did. Im half way there. I already did harness upgrade for the headlights. With your H11 harness you are always getting bat. voltage to your fogs even with DRL.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Ok I get what ya did. Im half way there. I already did harness upgrade for the headlights. With your H11 harness you are always getting bat. voltage to your fogs even with DRL.


All you have to do now is splice the low beam signal wire to the parking light wire then you should be able to have to low beam and the high beam on at the same time.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Ever get to a "how to" on this. I never got around to it myself


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I really really want/need to do this too and I don't quite understand the instruction...any way to do this without involving the fog lights? Or possibly keeping the fogs on when the highs are engaged..


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Ever get to a "how to" on this. I never got around to it myself


I ended up getting my aftermarket low beams to stay on with the highs, it was actually VERY easy. Took a diode from the factory high beam wire (it's the white one), to the aftermarket low beam wire (or if you have HIDs in low beam, connect it to the positive ballast relay harness wire, mine happened to be blue). and voila, done! Quad beams and much more light on those country backroads.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

anthonysmith93 said:


> I really really want/need to do this too and I don't quite understand the instruction...any way to do this without involving the fog lights? Or possibly keeping the fogs on when the highs are engaged..


Obviously, it will not work with a single Low/High beam dual filament bulb, or at least I've never seen nor heard otherwise. 

IF, however, you get an aftermarket headlight assembly that has a separate bulb for low and high beams, there would be a way to do it. I've found reference to this on many GM truck forums, as guys in their pick-ups like bright light apparently. There was a simple relay you could purchase in order to keep both low and high beams on at the same time. Hopefully you'll find it quickly and easily by using google ...


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

spaycace said:


> Obviously, it will not work with a single Low/High beam dual filament bulb, or at least I've never seen nor heard otherwise.
> 
> IF, however, you get an aftermarket headlight assembly that has a separate bulb for low and high beams, there would be a way to do it. I've found reference to this on many GM truck forums, as guys in their pick-ups like bright light apparently. There was a simple relay you could purchase in order to keep both low and high beams on at the same time. Hopefully you'll find it quickly and easily by using google ...


I did actually get it to work with my aftermarket lights, all it took was 2$ for 2 diodes!! Thanks!


----------

